# Anyone purchase from Sakura watches?



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello G-Shock friends!

I'm considering purchasing a pricey watch from this web site, Sakura watches. I've looked at the site, and I see no obvious reason for concern. However, its low prices for some watches make me a bit reluctant. What do you guys think? They allow for Paypal purchases, so I think buying from them should be safe. If you have experiences buying from Sakura watches, please share them!


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

I’ve never heard of them...$688.00 for a GPR-B1000 sounds like a pretty good deal though.

Which watch are you considering?


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Trandy said:


> I've never heard of them...$688.00 for a GPR-B1000 sounds like a pretty good deal though.
> 
> Which watch are you considering?


Yeah, they have too-good-to-be-true deals, which makes me a bit cautious.

I'm considering a non-G-Shock, the Citizen aq-4041.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Ottovonn said:


> Yeah, they have too-good-to-be-true deals, which makes me a bit cautious.
> 
> I'm considering a non-G-Shock, the Citizen aq-4041.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed...it looks like they're about $400.00 lower than the going rate.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

the site auto converted to AUD for me and prices look very close to the prices i see on ebay, ie. a little cheaper for some, a little more for others but generally reasonable. not really in the realm of "too good to be true". rest of the site looks kosher so i say go for it |>


----------



## kcotham (Jun 21, 2018)

I purchased a Citizen CC3060-10E from them and it arrived in a CWB0901-03 box. Also of concern is that the watch did not arrive with the customary clear decals on the crystal and case back. Shouldn't a new watch have these? Shouldn't a watch always be stored with its original box? Why would a watch be shipped in the wrong box without these clear decals? Is this a common thing with online retailers? I've contacted them, but I'm still waiting to hear back. I'll keep you informed if you would like.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I can vouch for them, lowest price I could find and fast shipping via EMS


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

kcotham said:


> I purchased a Citizen CC3060-10E from them and it arrived in a CWB0901-03 box. Also of concern is that the watch did not arrive with the customary clear decals on the crystal and case back. Shouldn't a new watch have these? Shouldn't a watch always be stored with its original box? Why would a watch be shipped in the wrong box without these clear decals? Is this a common thing with online retailers? I've contacted them, but I'm still waiting to hear back. I'll keep you informed if you would like.


Hmm that is strange. That said, I wouldn't worry too much about the decals - I've bought watches from AD stores which don't have those, and the box might be an honest mistake, although it begs the question why the watch was taken out in the first place. If they don't fix it for you let us know!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

i bought from several ADs and every time theyve just gone to the box cupboard and grabbed the first box that said "g shock". ive gotta a gd120cm camo box for a 5600 and even a baby G box for a gdx once and if i didnt point it out they wouldnt have given it a second thought. but at the end of the day, you dont wear the box and if youre planning on reselling for 99% of ppl they wouldnt care much if it didnt come with a box if it was the right price.


----------



## kcotham (Jun 21, 2018)

I finally heard back from Sakurawatches.com. They say, "we are a Japanese official dealer". I don't know if this is playing semantics or what, but they are not on the list of Citizen Authorized dealers. (https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/authorized-retailers.html) They claim they are not grey market dealers, as they will not price match with a grey market dealer. Is this semantics or what? Citizen says, "All authorized retailers are not allowed to deliver the watches overseas."

They state "When buying from us, you can be sure that your product is brand new, unused and not from old-stock that is always happens with gray market sellers. As for the watch box and watch condition - boxes are changable from country to country, we ship Citizen watches in unchanged packaging and condition. They are the same that are coming from CItizen Japan."

They did offer a small price adjustment, but curiously did not address the wrong box and no protective decals question. I guess buying online is always a gamble. Heck, buying in a brick and mortar store is a gamble. 
Lots of luck to you all!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

kcotham said:


> I finally heard back from Sakurawatches.com. They say, "we are a Japanese official dealer". I don't know if this is playing semantics or what, but they are not on the list of Citizen Authorized dealers. (https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/authorized-retailers.html) They claim they are not grey market dealers, as they will not price match with a grey market dealer. Is this semantics or what? Citizen says, "All authorized retailers are not allowed to deliver the watches overseas."
> 
> They state "When buying from us, you can be sure that your product is brand new, unused and not from old-stock that is always happens with gray market sellers. As for the watch box and watch condition - boxes are changable from country to country, we ship Citizen watches in unchanged packaging and condition. They are the same that are coming from CItizen Japan."
> 
> ...


so you got a discount for slightly different cardboard and less rubbish? that sounds like a win in my books |>


----------



## kcotham (Jun 21, 2018)

Sakura said this below about the box number being different. They also asked me to "please update your post if you wrote any?"

"Citizen watch boxes are marked separately from the watches. They don't have the same model sticker. CWB stands for "Citizen Watch Box". So CWB0901-03 is not a Citizen watch model, it is a box.
And inside the CWB0901-03 can be any Citizen watch model."


----------



## DanishGirl (May 9, 2016)

I bought from them last week and I am happy with the purchase and customer service. I had some questions for them and they were prompt on email.


----------



## Snikerz (Jun 4, 2012)

Recently ordered a watch from them and everything went smoothly. Shipping was quite fast as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Good to know that people's experiences have been good with this seller! They do seem to have really good prices, so I'll be keeping them in mind in the future.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

kcotham said:


> I finally heard back from Sakurawatches.com. They say, "we are a Japanese official dealer". I don't know if this is playing semantics or what, but they are not on the list of Citizen Authorized dealers. (https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/authorized-retailers.html) They claim they are not grey market dealers, as they will not price match with a grey market dealer. Is this semantics or what? Citizen says, "All authorized retailers are not allowed to deliver the watches overseas."
> . . .


I have no insight on your box/decal issue, but on this part, they're only playing partial semantics because they may very well be an official dealer in Japan, but not elsewhere. To someone _outside_ of Japan they are, in effect, a gray market dealer, but they're not necessarily a gray market dealer _inside_ Japan, depending on the terms of whatever agreement they have w/Citizen, etc. Even if Sakura is breaking a "selling only in Japan" deal w/Citizen & the other manufacturers (as that "All authorized retailers . . ." boilerplate sentence seems to say), those companies clearly aren't taking a hard line in enforcing that deal. Indeed, Sakura's whole business model (at least their online sales, don't know about their brick & mortar presence in Japan), like Seiya & Higuchi, seems to be based on selling Japan Domestic Market mercandise to foreigners. I'm guessing the manufacturers don't really care as long as it doesn't cut into sales of export models; a sale is a sale.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

So I guess they are kosher?


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Barbababa said:


> So I guess they are kosher?


I only had one sales experience with them for an expensive Citizen and the service was solid and the price was great. I'd recommend Sakura watches.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Ottovonn said:


> I only had one sales experience with them for an expensive Citizen and the service was solid and the price was great. I'd recommend Sakura watches.


That sounds good  I´m thinking of replacing my GS sbgv223 with The AB9000-61E. I have a buyer interested in the GS and think The Citizen will fill the shoe nicely with black dial, steel, HAQ and a nice size. What did you end up with?


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

kcotham said:


> Sakura said this below about the box number being different. They also asked me to "please update your post if you wrote any?"
> 
> "Citizen watch boxes are marked separately from the watches. They don't have the same model sticker. CWB stands for "Citizen Watch Box". So CWB0901-03 is not a Citizen watch model, it is a box.
> And inside the CWB0901-03 can be any Citizen watch model."


Odd that CWB0901-03 is also a valid Citizen watch reference. I don't buy that explanation

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Barbababa said:


> That sounds good  I´m thinking of replacing my GS sbgv223 with The AB9000-61E. I have a buyer interested in the GS and think The Citizen will fill the shoe nicely with black dial, steel, HAQ and a nice size. What did you end up with?


I purchased the blue dialed, titanium The Citizen AQ4041. I initially considered a quartz GS, but I'm satisfied with my Citizen. It's exceeded my expectations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcotham (Jun 21, 2018)

tomchicago said:


> Odd that CWB0901-03 is also a valid Citizen watch reference. I don't buy that explanation
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I'm skeptical as well, but who can tell these days. If you have something from Citizen showing that number as a watch, could you post it here? I'm always wary of when packaging doesn't match the product. I got a Mondaine once and the watch was loose in its box. The sellers said that watches are stored separately from the boxes and should have been seated properly before shipping. I just don't understand separating a watch from its packaging. I have lots of experience in retail and I have never seen any other product that is treated that way. It's extra work, it invites mistakes, it invites accidental damage, etc.

[I really blame Citizen and other watch manufacturers that insist on only selling certain models in certain markets. It's the 21st century for crying out loud. It's a global economy. If people want a watch, they are going to find out about it and find it at a grey market dealer. Citizen et al are only hurting themselves in this way. They should sell the same models everywhere. I personally would have preferred to have purchased from a domestic authorized dealer, but I was once again forced to take a chance on a foreign grey market seller. Same thing with the NY0040's I purchases. I had to go to fleaBay.]


----------



## TuckandRoll (Jan 9, 2019)

kcotham said:


> I purchased a Citizen CC3060-10E from them and it arrived in a CWB0901-03 box. Also of concern is that the watch did not arrive with the customary clear decals on the crystal and case back. Shouldn't a new watch have these? Shouldn't a watch always be stored with its original box? Why would a watch be shipped in the wrong box without these clear decals? Is this a common thing with online retailers? I've contacted them, but I'm still waiting to hear back. I'll keep you informed if you would like.


I have a Citizen CC 3067 that I purchased from Japan, it came in the same box and did not have clear decals on the crystal or case back. It was in a clear plastic bag, taped at the end and the watch was clearly brand new and unopened.

Your entire post jumps to many conclusions...many watches don't have clear decals on the front and back...how did you conclude you had the wrong box for Japan retail ?...and yet you never mention what the condition of the watch looked like.

I have dealt with Kota before and have never had any issues, the watches are clearly brand new.


----------



## kcotham (Jun 21, 2018)

TuckandRoll said:


> I have a Citizen CC 3067 that I purchased from Japan, it came in the same box and did not have clear decals on the crystal or case back. It was in a clear plastic bag, taped at the end and the watch was clearly brand new and unopened.
> 
> Your entire post jumps to many conclusions...many watches don't have clear decals on the front and back...how did you conclude you had the wrong box for Japan retail ?...and yet you never mention what the condition of the watch looked like.
> 
> ...


Citizen being abstruse and having very little info to go on other than: Citizen saying that Sakura isn't an authorized dealer; authorized dealers being forbidden to sell out of country (which seems to be Sakura Watches sole business model); and not seeing any other Citizen watch in a CWB0901-03 box (albeit none have come from Japan admittedly). That's what I had to go on.

Being skeptical is a valuable asset in this day and age, any day and age to be sure. As I said since then, these manufacturers need to open up their sales to all markets for all their products, barring restrictive technologies like H3. That would resolve 99.999% of all the guesswork. My point is, we shouldn't have to buy from abroad at all, if only these companies would stop making watches exclusive to certain markets!

For the record, Sakura Watches was very polite and very patient in answering my questions. And the watch arrived in a plastic bag with tags, pretty much as you described. I had never seen a Citizen packaged in such a way.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

I have now placed a order with them, I feel confident in getting a new unworn watch from them. I will update on the details when it arrives.


----------



## Chasy (Jan 31, 2019)

Just my guess.

I suspect this is because of lawsuits. If Citizen sold in US, they would have to provide service and support by law. Which is very expensive to organize worldwide for pricey niche watches with few users.

Simpler to sell "unofficially" and not worry about customers demanding repairs etc.



kcotham said:


> [I really blame Citizen and other watch manufacturers that insist on only selling certain models in certain markets. It's the 21st century for crying out loud. It's a global economy. If people want a watch, they are going to find out about it and find it at a grey market dealer.]


----------



## HaYNtime (Dec 31, 2018)

Just a FYI 

Emailed customer support with a question. Also asked if they had any promo codes since I can’t seem to find any online. They were nice enough to give me a code for $10 off. If you’re thinking of buying try sending them an email asking if they have any ongoing codes and you might save a bit.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Two recent experiences with Sakura. Ordered one Seiko diver, was shipped very quickly, and it was brand-new as described, no problems.

Sunday, placed an order (and paid) for an Oceanus for which the website said "in stock." Last night overnight, got an email from Sakura, and they said that the order had to be cancelled because the watches they had reserved with Casio were, as it turns out - sold out. (perhaps Casio Japan doesn't know how to "keep" a reservation....a la Seinfeld. "Anyone can TAKE a reservation. The point is KEEPING the reservation." :-d:-d)

So I don't think Sakura is mostly to blame here. Although - they did list the watch as "in stock" when evidently it was not. At least I did get an immediate refund. Despite this little misfortune, I would still deal with them again.

Also FWIW, I think that Sakura Watches is the same company doing business as "e-bloom" on Rakuten. I've had many many positive dealings with e-bloom on Rakuten. Sakura's prices also generally seem to be among the lowest anywhere on specific watches.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I too have dealt with e-bloom and have had very good experiences with them.

If you are going to reference the best show ever made, you've got to do it right.


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

HaYNtime said:


> Just a FYI
> 
> Emailed customer support with a question. Also asked if they had any promo codes since I can't seem to find any online. They were nice enough to give me a code for $10 off. If you're thinking of buying try sending them an email asking if they have any ongoing codes and you might save a bit.


Thanks for the code suggestion.
Got the CITIZEN AQ4030-51A 2547-01 on the way to UK now ordered monday night and lets see when it arrives and if the dreaded customs pick it up.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

I really appreciate this post. I hadn't heard of Sakura before, so it's good to hear forum members have had good experiences with them.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My source for casiocrack, and 100% recommend them!

Got my Manaslu, Blue Froggy, numerous squares from them:

- very fast EMS shipping here to Western Canada, 3-4 days tops.
- good selection

Just have to watch some of their prices....most are competitive, even cheaper, but some over market....


----------



## Robek (Oct 31, 2019)

Just bought a blue Seiko 5 Sports on mesh bracelet from Sakura watches.
Party relied on Watchuseek users' opinions. 
My perosnal experience is 100% positive.
The watch was sent just few hours after the PayPal payment.
I immediately received the tracking number so I could follow the watch journey from Japan to Poland
Sent on 17th Oct it arrived in Warsaw on 22nd. The next 7 days it was handled by the customs so I finally got it on 29th Oct.
The package was untouched and the watch arrived in perfect condition.
As they have really fine prices for some GSs ant The Citizens this may not be my last purchase in Sakura watches


----------



## Robek (Oct 31, 2019)

Just bought a blue Seiko 5 Sports on mesh bracelet from Sakura watches.
Party relied on Watchuseek users' opinions. 
My perosnal experience is 100% positive.
The watch was sent just few hours after the PayPal payment.
I immediately received the tracking number so I could follow the watch journey from Japan to Poland
Sent on 17th Oct it arrived in Warsaw on 22nd. The next 7 days it was handled by the customs so I finally got it on 29th Oct.
The package was untouched and the watch arrived in perfect condition.
As they have really fine prices for some GSs ant The Citizens this may not be my last purchase in Sakura watches


----------



## DenverBuff (May 19, 2009)

Just bought a Casio Oceanus from Sakura. Lowest price anywhere and warp speed shipping. Watch was brand new, with all manuals and wrapping.

Highly recommended.


----------



## canonite (Oct 11, 2019)

Time4Playnow said:


> So I don't think Sakura is mostly to blame here. Although - they did list the watch as "in stock" when evidently it was not. At least I did get an immediate refund. Despite this little misfortune, I would still deal with them again.


This is the same with Skywatches.. (which operate under another name as their Brick & mortar shop) .. Items (mudman) listed in stock, is not actually in their hands, but at the local Casio warehouse. Gotta give it to them that the stock transfer takes no more than a single day, if it happens to be a working day tho. Received a call in 20 hours upon placing the order.

The other shop i get my watches from (rangeman, gulfmaster and mudmaster) has ready stock in the shop, but i dont think they ship overseas. they have the best price for the standard models


----------



## Blackforestbacon (Jun 1, 2017)

I am looking at buying a SBBN033 Tuna from Sakura, does anyone know if Sakura includes a stamped warranty card like Seiya?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

None of my purchases from Sakura has come with a stamped warranty card.....



Blackforestbacon said:


> I am looking at buying a SBBN033 Tuna from Sakura, does anyone know if Sakura includes a stamped warranty card like Seiya?


----------



## asfasdfasdf (Nov 9, 2019)

I really want the beckoning cat watch! Sakura has it for $90 but shipping is $28, making it a bit less than MSRP. Is this normal? Release date claims to be 1/11. Ebay flippers are already busy with 2x release price. I've not attempted to purchase a limited edition Japan watch, so not sure whether to wait.

Any advice? (I don't have enough posts to post a link :-()

casio-g-shock-manekineko-dw-5600tmn-1jr


----------



## snyar (Mar 31, 2017)

Blackforestbacon said:


> I am looking at buying a SBBN033 Tuna from Sakura, does anyone know if Sakura includes a stamped warranty card like Seiya?


Did you make the purchase in the end? Stamped?

Looking at a 12% price difference between Sakura and Seiya, but the latter appears a safer bet in terms of warranty.


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

Anyone bought from Sakura recently? I ordered one watch (in stock) from them last week, paid instantly and its been over 1 week without shipment. I tried emailing them but did not get response from them.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

I ordered from them about two weeks ago, and my watch just shipped and I got tracking details yesterday. Tracking says it should be here in Aus in a week or so.

Everything - collection, transit, customs - to do with shipping is super slow in the time of COVID. One purchase took a month to get from Hong Kong to Aus when that would normally be a week, it did eventually get here though.


----------



## vicehonda (Jul 3, 2020)

Considering their prices are great I am willing to put up with some slow shipping. If you want the very fastest shipping, you had better buy something Amazon direct.


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

huwp said:


> I ordered from them about two weeks ago, and my watch just shipped and I got tracking details yesterday. Tracking says it should be here in Aus in a week or so.
> 
> Everything - collection, transit, customs - to do with shipping is super slow in the time of COVID. One purchase took a month to get from Hong Kong to Aus when that would normally be a week, it did eventually get here though.


No worries, thanks for that. Its my first time buying from Sakura, but its assuring to hear that.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

huwp said:


> I ordered from them about two weeks ago, and my watch just shipped and I got tracking details yesterday. Tracking says it should be here in Aus in a week or so.
> 
> Everything - collection, transit, customs - to do with shipping is super slow in the time of COVID. One purchase took a month to get from Hong Kong to Aus when that would normally be a week, it did eventually get here though.


Yep, shipping was slow when I bought from them, too.


----------



## Monomachos (Oct 29, 2020)

For posteriority's sake, I've ordered from them too and they are safe. Mine seemed to be backordered from Seiko directly, so it took approximately a week before they were shipped with DHL. Once shipped they reached me in a couple of days.


----------



## DaveMac (Apr 4, 2018)

I just ordered a Casio G-MS for my wife on a Sunday and the watch was in my hands by Friday. With all original box and papers (in Japanese, of course!) intact. I will definitely order from the them again.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

To answer the question on boxes. Unless it is a special edition or the box has the model number on it, there is no wrong box. Heck macy's folks just grab the first box that they find.

Most places (like macys) that sell Citizen or Seiko (and others) get a shipment of empty boxes and the watches come separate (in plastic bags with the manual). I was there at a Macy's once when they were unpacking the watches they got from Seiko. There were 20 of them in individual bags with the manuals. The box had an egg crate like foam that they sat on.

In Japan there is a similar thing with non special edition watches. The watches arrive in individual plastic bags with a sticker with the watch's model number and serial number. They are put into boxes that the seller has in stock.

Here is my newly acquired SBDY015 in its bag


----------



## mekros (Jul 8, 2019)

Skyjuice said:


> Anyone bought from Sakura recently? I ordered one watch (in stock) from them last week, paid instantly and its been over 1 week without shipment. I tried emailing them but did not get response from them.


Did it end up arriving? I'm looking at using Sakura and would be good to here a recent Aussie experience


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

Yes, it did arrive eventually about 2 weeks later. Thumbs up.


----------



## ridelikeaturtle (May 4, 2020)

What sort of customs / VAT charges did you incur, ordering from Japan? I'd be looking at 21% VAT + 12% customs, which means I'd be paying a high premium for a J model - doesn't mean I wouldn't necessarily, but it'd be a nasty surprise to get that VAT bill on delivery.


----------



## lookatwrist (Jun 29, 2020)

Lending my experience here, I bought a nice Oceanus from Sakura earlier this year and it shipped incredibly quickly via DHL express (only option during pandemic) and arrived fast, like 4 days after I ordered. They are legit, definitely the nicest Japan import watch site. I imported to the US and don't recall having to pay any tax or customs fee myself for any Americans here. I just put in another order for a different watch, can't wait.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

They generally ship fast, but in the past two months all orders from overseas seem to be taking weeks instead of days.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> They generally ship fast, but in the past two months all orders from overseas seem to be taking weeks instead of days.


I'd wager that's not true for orders shipped via DHL Express or FEDEX Express.

I LMAO every time I see a new post to this thread. Like, exactly, how much feedback on a seller does a person NEED to be comfortable that the seller is legit???? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> I'd wager that's not true for orders shipped via DHL Express or FEDEX Express.
> 
> I LMAO every time I see a new post to this thread. Like, exactly, how much feedback on a seller does a person NEED to be comfortable that the seller is legit???? 🤣🤣🤣


DHL I am 50/50 on for the past few weeks. One order placed in mid-December for two items shipped separately within two days of each other: one arrived in two weeks, the other six weeks from China to Boston. I might just be lucky though!  I can't speak for FedEx but they are generally really good no matter what.

I post in hopes that if the thread gets big enough, it will come up in searches when people look.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

fresh eddie fresh said:


> DHL I am 50/50 on for the past few weeks. One order placed in mid-December for two items shipped separately within two days of each other: one arrived in two weeks, the other six weeks from China to Boston. I might just be lucky though!  I can't speak for FedEx but they are generally really good no matter what.
> 
> I post in hopes that if the thread gets big enough, it will come up in searches when people look.


I think your watch that took 6 weeks from China to Boston arrived via ship - not plane! 😲


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

My experience with these guys has been very different. 

I ordered an paid for a watch early last week, and it’s been more or less crickets since then. I emailed to follow up after a couple days and then a day later they said it would be shipped the next day. That day has come and gone and it still hasn’t shipped. 

They’ve also reversed and re-ordered the watch in their system which seems odd. The watch is also not listed in stock on the website anymore which doesn’t give me much hope. 

Overall I would not recommend this seller based on my experiences. Seiya or Chino are much better. Thankfully I paid via PayPal so I’ll be filing a dispute on Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

I’ve heard that Seiya doesn’t own a watch store. He outsources watches for buyers which means that he buys the watches from dealers as he gets orders in from buyers. Chino on the other hand is a legitimate watch store.


----------



## seraphin.julian (Feb 22, 2021)

johneh said:


> My experience with these guys has been very different.
> 
> I ordered an paid for a watch early last week, and it's been more or less crickets since then. I emailed to follow up after a couple days and then a day later they said it would be shipped the next day. That day has come and gone and it still hasn't shipped.
> 
> ...


I ordered from them roughly 3 weeks ago and paid via Paypal. I had zero issues; the seller (Kota is the only name I saw in any of my exchanges) was very responsive and the only times it seemed a reply took longer than I liked, it was due to it being around midnight in Japan. I live in the southeast, USA.

My items arrived nearly on time; DHL initially said it would arrive Wednesday but it didn't arrive until Friday. Nonetheless, I was never left in the dark about anything. Hopefully your experience continues to be one of few.


----------



## seraphin.julian (Feb 22, 2021)

Georgewg said:


> I've heard that Seiya doesn't own a watch store. He outsources watches for buyers which means that he buys the watches from dealers as he gets orders in from buyers. Chino on the other hand is a legitimate watch store.


I'd like to learn more about Seiya. A watch I bought for ~$740 was listed (now sold out) on Seiya Japan for about $440. I noticed a couple of their pieces are much cheaper than I've found anywhere else and it has me suspicious. That said, I've only heard positive things in terms of their legitimacy and quality.


----------



## dimidragon (Mar 24, 2011)

seraphin.julian said:


> I'd like to learn more about Seiya. A watch I bought for ~$740 was listed (now sold out) on Seiya Japan for about $440. I noticed a couple of their pieces are much cheaper than I've found anywhere else and it has me suspicious. That said, I've only heard positive things in terms of their legitimacy and quality.


My experience with Seiya has been outstanding. Excellent communication fast shipping etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seraphin.julian (Feb 22, 2021)

dimidragon said:


> My experience with Seiya has been outstanding. Excellent communication fast shipping etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know, thank you. Hopefully I'll have my own positive experience with them soon.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

I've dealt with Sakura and Watchoutz and both have been great. 

Sent from my PVG100 using Tapatalk


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

seraphin.julian said:


> I ordered from them roughly 3 weeks ago and paid via Paypal. I had zero issues; the seller (Kota is the only name I saw in any of my exchanges) was very responsive and the only times it seemed a reply took longer than I liked, it was due to it being around midnight in Japan. I live in the southeast, USA.
> 
> My items arrived nearly on time; DHL initially said it would arrive Wednesday but it didn't arrive until Friday. Nonetheless, I was never left in the dark about anything. Hopefully your experience continues to be one of few.


Seems to be better now. Slight delay in shipment but they did end up getting back to me and were apologetic. Kota was the one that emailed me as well.

Delivery is supposed to be this Thursday so fingers crossed DHL keeps their part of the bargain!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheRoad99 (Sep 24, 2014)

Georgewg said:


> I've heard that Seiya doesn't own a watch store. He outsources watches for buyers which means that he buys the watches from dealers as he gets orders in from buyers. Chino on the other hand is a legitimate watch store.


I don't pretend to have any insight into how Seiya sources his watches, but I have made eight purchases from him in the past five years or so. Every transaction has been perfect... the watch ships within one business day, it's always been perfectly packed, and the watch itself has always been perfect. Any time I am interested in buying a JDM watch, Seiya is my go to source even though his price may a few dollars higher than some competitors. He's been completely reliable and earned my trust.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Normo (Mar 9, 2021)

I recently purchased 2 g shocks from sakura. Great price, very prompt shipping via DHL and good follow up. They seem to be a stand up business. Norm


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

Just bought a Citizen Attesa from Sakura Watches last Saturday (10 April 2021).
It was shipped Thursday (15 April 2021) afternoon, and in my hands the _next_ afternoon (16 April 2021), self-collect from DHL Locker. Start to end was not even a week!  
Very pleasant purchase, and i love the watch


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just got this from them. Reasonable price and the shipping was pretty quick.


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Got this one quickly, no taxes, no custom fees (this watch is under 1k)


----------



## Chasy (Jan 31, 2019)

--


----------



## Chasy (Jan 31, 2019)

A word of concern about Sakura Watches.

Over the years I purchased two watches from them, an Oceanus and a high end Citizen.
Both times watches came new and well packaged. Fine. But...
in both cases there were cosmetic flaws. Oceanus had noticeably bent hour and minute hands.
Citizen had seconds hand misaligned by about 1/4 second, despite me asking Sakura watches to pick one with dead-perfect hands alignment. They promised to do so, but shipped me a poorly aligned watch.

I purchased multiple watches from other sellers in Japan, and I have never seen these kinds of problems. Which makes me think that Sakura sources B-stock watches, or watches that were assembled by technicians in training (??). If my guess is correct, these 2nd-class watches are probably what Sakura could be selling. If so, I can see how Sakura watches can be truly new, yet heavily discounted.

Not happy. Not going to buy more from them.
You have been warned.


----------



## tenthdentist (Aug 26, 2021)

Chasy said:


> Which makes me think that Sakura sources B-stock watches, or watches that were assembled by technicians in training (??). If my guess is correct, these 2nd-class watches are probably what Sakura could be selling. If so, I can see how Sakura watches can be truly new, yet heavily discounted.
> 
> Not happy. Not going to buy more from them.
> You have been warned.


If this was the source of their products then everything they sold would have some defect or another -- yet here is a thread spanning multiple years containing primarily positive reviews. My only purchase from them is from two weeks ago, the watch itself is perfect as far as I can tell and I'd be perfectly happy to order from them again.

My only annoyance was that after they added on an almost $50 USD shipment charge the price actually got slightly more expensive than the other popular online sources of Japanese G-Shocks that had included shipping in their advertised price. So as far as I'm concerned their products are not "heavily discounted" at all if you include shipping -- they're just about inline with every other place.


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

I have bought two G-Shocks from Sakura: GW-5000U and GW-S5600U. Both were in perfect condition, no defects nor other issues. Shipping and taxes make them pretty equally expensive as local dealers have here in Finland. Good place for items, which are not available locally.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Purchased half a dozen watches from Sakura with no issues. Sure one of the Seikos had a misaligned bezel, but I ain't gonna blame Sakura for that, know what I'm sayin'.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Yep all good here. Straight on to a bracelet. About a week from Tokyo to Brisbane in Oz.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## lookatwrist (Jun 29, 2020)

Sakura is great. They used to have cheaper shipping options prepandemic, now it is DHL only and a bit pricier. I suspect that wont be forever.


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

How long does it take Sakura to reply to questions? It's been about a week since I've sent them an email and I still haven't heard anything back.


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

AlreadyLost said:


> How long does it take Sakura to reply to questions? It's been about a week since I've sent them an email and I still haven't heard anything back.


2-5 days in my cases. Try to contact via their website with your order number, it may trigger them faster.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 15, 2013)

I have bought about a half dozen G-Shocks from Sakura and all were perfect. The allegation they sell b-stock and merchandise made by undertrained employees is completely unfounded.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

I've bought from Sakura, Chino and Seyja, recently (the intention was to see if there were any differences).

- Delivery was almost the same, via DHL

- All watches came Ok

- Sakura was the cheapest but charged for shipping while the other two had "free" shipping

- In the end, Sakura was the most expensive (by ~$1.0), after shipping was included. Which was annoying.

- Ah,and Seyja included a full size microfiber cloth with their logo. The others didn't include anything. YMMV.

- Overall, I'm planning to stay with Seyja, if they have what I want

- Inventory (for what I wanted: GW-S5600U-1jF, GW-5000U-1jF, GW-B5600MG-1jF):

Chino > Sakura > Seyja

















- Also, Chino and Seyja included an international, dated and stamped, warranty card:









- While Sakura didn't

Not that I expect to need the warranty (I've never had to use it) but I think you should get it.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ridelikeaturtle said:


> What sort of customs / VAT charges did you incur, ordering from Japan? I'd be looking at 21% VAT + 12% customs, which means I'd be paying a high premium for a J model - doesn't mean I wouldn't necessarily, but it'd be a nasty surprise to get that VAT bill on delivery.


yes, 21% VAT + fees for customs procedure, in Slovakia 22 € ...


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader (Nov 11, 2020)

jovani said:


> yes, 21% VAT + fees for customs procedure, in Slovakia 22 € ...


I've never been charged any taxes, etc. Total cost was only the price of the watch plus shipping, when applicable. Watches have always been <$500, though


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

VAT is paid on goods from 20€


----------



## saint-lnd (Jul 1, 2010)

I bought from Seiya, Chino, and Sakura. Here are my preferences:
For higher end watches, stamped warranty from authorized dealers, most courteous dealing, fastest responses/delivery, and peace of mind, I always go with Seiya. For lowest prices on lower value watches when stamped warranty is not needed, I usually go with Sakura. But from my personal experience, response speed and shipping time varies widely per transaction at Sakura (from somewhat slower to many days behind in comparison with Seiya). I may guess incorrectly, but from my paypal receipts, each payment goes to a different watch dealer for almost all watches I ordered from Sakura. Chino is quite acceptable too with stamped warranty cards and reasonable prices + shipping time.


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

Another happy customer with Sakura. I bought GW-5000U. It was at my doorstep within few days.

The only thing to watch is PayPal currency conversion. It's always better to purchase in yen and let the bank to convert the currencies.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizardskills (Sep 20, 2013)

I've also purchased from Sakura and the process was smooth and shipping quick.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

A question for the Aus-based buyers - did you get stung for GST, etc or did your deliveries slip through the net?


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

Orange_GT3 said:


> A question for the Aus-based buyers - did you get stung for GST, etc or did your deliveries slip through the net?


GST + DHL/Government processing fees


----------



## Pankrates (Feb 11, 2019)

I got the red GWF-A from Sakura. They had it on stock and on the third business day they shipped it through DHL which brought me the watch fast as usual.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I ordered a GWG2000-1A1JF from Sakura Fri 10/22 and am waiting patiently.......


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

AlreadyLost said:


> DHL/Government processing fees


Thanks. It's the DHL bit of the above that irks me. They charge you for the privilege of paying the fees on your behalf but don't give you the option to pay them yourself. I really dislike DHL.


----------



## BorutP (Feb 10, 2021)

usclassic said:


> I ordered a GWG2000-1A1JF from Sakura Fri 10/22 and am waiting patiently.......
> 
> View attachment 16198578


Do not look at that status too much. Sometimes they do not update it.
I have ordered 2 watches from them and both arrived safely, even though status did not change.

If you are worried, you can always ask, they were fast to reply to me (one month ago). But I think there are delays everywhere due to worldwide pandemic situation.


----------



## Paul R (Feb 23, 2021)

Sakura have been helping me with my DW-5000 referb and have be great to work with!


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Thanks. It's the DHL bit of the above that irks me. They charge you for the privilege of paying the fees on your behalf but don't give you the option to pay them yourself. I really dislike DHL.


Weird🤔 I have always had the option to pay taxes/fees myself or outsource them to DHL. Always paid myself, which has worked fine and fast. This with DHL Express and orders from Japan (Sakura & SIJ).


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

TTV said:


> Weird🤔 I have always had the option to pay taxes/fees myself or outsource them to DHL. Always paid myself, which has worked fine and fast. This with DHL Express and orders from Japan (Sakura & SIJ).


In Australia expedited shipping has customs priority - but at a cost. Expedited shipping companies pass the additional cost on to the consumer. It's not unique to DHL. Avoiding this is possible by using regular post.


----------



## Jim Hine (Dec 23, 2015)

Sakura is great. I had to return a few JDMs and they were easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

TTV said:


> Weird🤔 I have always had the option to pay taxes/fees myself or outsource them to DHL. Always paid myself, which has worked fine and fast. This with DHL Express and orders from Japan (Sakura & SIJ).


That's a good data point. My experience with DHL goes back a few years, when I bought a watch from the UK, and certainly predates the current climate affecting international shipping.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

AlreadyLost said:


> In Australia expedited shipping has customs priority - but at a cost. Expedited shipping companies pass the additional cost on to the consumer. It's not unique to DHL. Avoiding this is possible by using regular post.


The point is that the DHL's customer is the sender, not the receiver. As receiver, DHL have no contract with you and their charges are not enforceable unless they offer you an expedited service which you accept. When they just go ahead and pay the government charges and then slap on their fee without consulting the receiver first, they can go hang. I took the fight to them last time and won, but it took some effort. They seemingly have the upper hand though, as they have your goods.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

BorutP said:


> Do not look at that status too much. Sometimes they do not update it.
> I have ordered 2 watches from them and both arrived safely, even though status did not change.
> 
> If you are worried, you can always ask, they were fast to reply to me (one month ago). But I think there are delays everywhere due to worldwide pandemic situation.


Thank you for that. After reading your post I sent a message yesterday 8pm asking for tracking number and although I did not get reply from Sakurawatches directly yet I got notice from DHL that the watch was picked up and going through customs.....cool


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Have had a good experience with Sakura.

Recommended 👍


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Quick update GWG2000-1A1J F arrived today in perfect condition. Sakurawatches had responded to my email as well within 24 hours. So I can recommend them completely with out hesitation.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Just received my MTG-B2000YBD-1AJF today.


Placed the order on 10/22. (Friday)
Got the shipping notice via email on Tuesday, 10/26 at 7pm.
Received the watch TODAY, less than 48 hours later, from Japan!!! 😲 😲 😲

I don't know how much Sakura was responsible for the quick passage of this watch thru Customs (if at all), but this was probably my speediest delivery from Japan, ever. (it came via DHL Express, but they have never been this fast with any delivery to me)

My 3rd order from Sakura, since 2019. Happened to notice that it was my T200 Oceanus' 'birthday' recently, having ordered it on 18 Oct of 2020.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Just received my MTG-B2000YBD-1AJF today.
> 
> 
> Placed the order on 10/22. (Friday)
> ...


_whistle_ that’s a beautiful piece. Wear it in the best! Fresh from Japan too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MARVEL (Nov 12, 2008)

Found this thread from Google. So I guess I can go ahead and get my AWG-M520-1AJF from them.


----------



## eurorapp (Aug 13, 2019)

I ordered from them too. Took them 5 days until they shipped. Arrived 2,5 weeks after they shipped in Germany. Please do not try to avoid import taxes. I faked the invoice and the customes looked up the average prices. Then they contacted the seller. They fined me 1500,-€ and had to pay the taxes too  Could have bought another watch for that money.


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Sakura is slow in handling the orders, it typically takes 3-5 office days to ship them, after which the speed depends on DHL etc. Most of my orders have arrived to me in 48hrs after the shipping, most irritating is the wait over weekend...

Now keeping my fingers and toes crossed, that they would ship my Gravitymaster today and I might get it tomorrow 😉


----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

Bought one from Sakura in December, 2021. Shipped by DHL, who enterred no tracking and who dumped the package in the half-full drainage ditch near our rural mailbox. Sakura had done such a good job of packaging that nothing inside the box got wet. I have had 80% utterly terrible experiences with DHL. No communication with Sakura after I paid, alarming when there was no tracking and the package was late. My messages got no response. In the end, I got the relatively rare "Adrenaline Red" GAW 100R in good shape at a fair price. Just a total absence of warm and fuzzy.


----------



## saif.mohmd (4 mo ago)

Has anyone tried registering the products to see if they are genuine ?


----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

Anyone purchase from Sakura watches?


Hello G-Shock friends! I'm considering purchasing a pricey watch from this web site, Sakura watches. I've looked at the site, and I see no obvious reason for concern. However, its low prices for some watches make me a bit reluctant. What do you guys think? They allow for Paypal purchases, so I...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## emtokay (6 mo ago)

i had them bookmarked but what i wanted was "out of stock" which they seem to have a lot of. a ton of their out of stock watches show a ridiculously low ORIGINAL price, marked down at another ridiculous %. it might be a ploy to get you to browse but that doesn't mean they don't deliver on a watch. if there was a "available" filter on the left, the listing would be cut by 2/3...lol

i buy a lot from japan and these prices don't seem out of place to me, so i ever gave it a second thought. the way i look at it, asian stores have a massive inventory that we (usa) don't have privy to.

there is also the dollar/yen you have to be aware of and right now is a good time to buy japan. i have my eye on a watch(not from sakura) and i'm waiting


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Hmm, Sakura seems to have something weird going on in their Casio sales; almost all models are either Pre-Order or Out-Of-Stock, nothing In-Stock? Applies to G-Shocks, Oceanus, Edifice, ...


----------



## emtokay (6 mo ago)

TTV said:


> Hmm, Sakura seems to have something weird going on in their Casio sales; almost all models are either Pre-Order or Out-Of-Stock, nothing In-Stock? Applies to G-Shocks, Oceanus, Edifice, ...


yes, and the "out of stocks" are stunningly below value. kind of bait and switch or a way to give you the impression they are the place to go


----------



## saif.mohmd (4 mo ago)

Will I did notice the watch I was gonna buy stay in stock for a few days before it showed sold out. For the same price. So may be not a clickbait ??


----------



## Chasy (Jan 31, 2019)

saif.mohmd said:


> Will I did notice the watch I was gonna buy stay in stock for a few days before it showed sold out. For the same price. So may be not a clickbait ??


Not a clickbait.

Watches sometimes appear for listed low prices and get sold out in a few days.

Sakura is legit.

We are beginning to face global goods shortage.


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

TTV said:


> Hmm, Sakura seems to have something weird going on in their Casio sales; almost all models are either Pre-Order or Out-Of-Stock, nothing In-Stock? Applies to G-Shocks, Oceanus, Edifice, ...


According to Kota from Sakura, they are now negotiating the new contract with Casio and thus none of the Casio brand watches are available. Things should get back to normal in 1-2weeks 👍

...my wishlist is getting bigger and bigger day by day 😉


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

TTV said:


> According to Kota from Sakura, they are now negotiating the new contract with Casio and thus none of the Casio brand watches are available. Things should get back to normal in 1-2weeks 👍
> 
> ...my wishlist is getting bigger and bigger day by day 😉


New contract!? Doesn't sound good likely because prices will go up. Hope I am wrong


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Igorek said:


> New contract!? Doesn't sound good likely because prices will go up. Hope I am wrong


Yep, I'm also afraid of price increace 😒 We'll see it soon...


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

When I inquired about the new anniversary frogman like a week or two ago I got a response saying that they were negotiating their contracts and they're not selling any Casio stuff for now. Totally forgot about that.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

I had good experience with them recently. Granted, from payment to shipping took more than the transport+customs clearance to Hungary, but there was some Japanese national holiday involved.


----------



## unicratt (Sep 10, 2014)

Good info. Looking to buy from them soon


----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

1 USD = *149.03827273 JPY* Oct 24, 2022 07:05 UTC


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

TAHAWK said:


> 1 USD = *149.03827273 JPY* Oct 24, 2022 07:05 UTC



Oh yeaaaaaaaahhhhhhh. 

When is Sakura gonna open up again for Casio business? US dollar cash is burning a hole in my pocket!!!


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Some update from my communiactions with Sakura. I asked, when the G-Shock and Oceanus models are available for order. They responded, that please send the model type and then they will check the availability from Casio. I sent my wishlist and got info that 2/4 Oceanus models were available, although not having In Stock status on website. Also they responded that Super Mario DW-5600 was already sold out in Japan 😒

So, some models are available, but require separate inquiry and email exchance? I passed the email order possibility and wait until they get back to the business with propely informative and working webstore. Something weird is going on with their Casio distribution...


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the update! Definitely something odd going on there


----------



## chuffnessment (3 mo ago)

I noticed Sakura watches almost always has the cheaper price compared to other international Japanese stores. Anyone know how they keep their prices lower than everyone else?


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

chuffnessment said:


> I noticed Sakura watches almost always has the cheaper price compared to other international Japanese stores. Anyone know how they keep their prices lower than everyone else?


People have success with them but to me they are slightly iffy. When you search a watch in google, they show the item is in stock only to click the link and it's not in stock. Happens to me all the time with them. Plus they charge you quite a bit for shipping, sometimes $30+ while other places include it in their price. And lastly, I've had a time or two to that I was ready to check out and the price they had listed did not match up with the exchange rate, and it was coming out much more than the listing would make you think. So I ended up passing


----------



## EZ01 (Oct 19, 2020)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> People have success with them but to me they are slightly iffy. When you search a watch in google, they show the item is in stock only to click the link and it's not in stock. Happens to me all the time with them. Plus they charge you quite a bit for shipping, sometimes $30+ while other places include it in their price. And lastly, I've had a time or two to that I was ready to check out and the price they had listed did not match up with the exchange rate, and it was coming out much more than the listing would make you think. So I ended up passing


That's a Google issue not picking up the data correctly, there is nothing Sakura can do about that. As for shipping, even if you factor it in, it still comes out cheaper than most places. When Paypal is used for check out you need to select your credit card's exchange rate for the better rate. Paypal has a higher exchange rate than most credit cards, which is probably why you saw a higher price. Again that is not something Sakura can do anything about, its a Paypal problem.


----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

EZ01 said:


> That's a Google issue not picking up the data correctly, there is nothing Sakura can do about that. As for shipping, even if you factor it in, it still comes out cheaper than most places. When Paypal is used for check out you need to select your credit card's exchange rate for the better rate. Paypal has a higher exchange rate than most credit cards, which is probably why you saw a higher price. Again that is not something Sakura can do anything about, its a Paypal problem.


You know this how, as opposed to Sakura not entering the data that the watch was sold before soemone else offers to buy it? No seller is required to accept an offer to buy.


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Site refresh for the new contract?


----------



## EZ01 (Oct 19, 2020)

TAHAWK said:


> You know this how, as opposed to Sakura not entering the data that the watch was sold before soemone else offers to buy it? No seller is required to accept an offer to buy.


What are you even talking about. There is no offer system. It's just clicking buy and paying. Google just scans sites for what they post. Sometimes they get it wrong.


----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

Under the law in every first World nation, certainly including the U.S. under UCC *§ 2-206. Offer and Acceptance in Formation of Contract*, as enacted in all fifty states, a prospective seller's advertisement is the solicitation of an offer to buy the item advertiased at the price named by the seller or some other, usually lower, price. There is no contract of sale until the seller acfepts the offer. You may click "Buy" only to be told the item is no longer available for sale. Your misapprenension regarding the law is typical, as is your mistaken confidence in you error.


----------



## EZ01 (Oct 19, 2020)

TAHAWK said:


> Under the law in every first World nation, certainly including the U.S. under UCC *§ 2-206. Offer and Acceptance in Formation of Contract*, as enacted in all fifty states, a prospective seller's advertisement is the solicitation of an offer to buy the item advertiased at the price named by the seller or some other, usually lower, price. There is no contract of sale until the seller acfepts the offer. You may click "Buy" only to be told the item is no longer available for sale. Your misapprenension regarding the law is typical, as is your mistaken confidence in you error.


You have no idea what you are talking about and clearly never been on the site. You can't add things that aren't in stock. I will remind you what the original complaint I responded to was since you have a hard time understanding what you read. The price he saw on Google's search results did not match what was listed on Sakura's site. That absolutely has nothing to do with Sakura; that's Google's fault. Sakura cannot control what shows up on Google. The second complaint was the price of shipping. Believe it or not, some places charge a fee for shipping, especially if it's overseas. I know its really hard to do math so get a pen and some paper out, but if you add the listed price and the shipping price, you get the total price of the watch. Some places will included the shipping price in the listing price, some places do not. Sakura does not. His final complaint was that the checkout price did not match up with the exchange rate. The checkout service that Sakura uses is Paypal. Paypal uses a much higher exchange rate unless you go and select the option to opt out of using Paypal's rate and use your credit card company's rate (which can include a foreign transaction fee that will raise the price more than the exchange rate).

Your attempt to look intelligent by lazily citing law is absolutely irrelevant to the entire conversation. You can't click buy if its grey out and says "Out of Stock"


----------



## TAHAWK (Dec 20, 2021)

Did I say Sakura was "responsible"? And if Sakura DID intend the information to appear and you click "buy," Sakura can always fall back on it's right to decline the offer to buy that the law interprets clicking "buy" to be. Japanese law does contain an exception for automatic acceptance whether there is a pattern of similar purchases and the seller does not decline the offer, which does not apply in a single purchase situation. Unles the seller accepts the offer, there is no contract of sale under Japanese law . This protects the seller from situations of errors in adverstisements and "selling out" of an item. The seller, by accepting the offer to buy, creates the contract. Othewise, no sale. I have purchased three watches from Sakura, which changes nothing. What we see in any listing simply invites an offer to buy. No more and no less. Love and kisses.


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

According to an email I just got from Kota, Sakura is soon back in selling G-Shocks 🙂👍


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

saif.mohmd said:


> Has anyone tried registering the products to see if they are genuine ?


I asked Sakura for where to send my Citizen to if it needs warranty work, Citizen or Sakura? Sakura I was told. Maybe that is why their prices are so good, it’s not an international warranty through Citizen.


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Sakura seems to be back in business with G-Shock and Oceanus lines 🙂👍 Pages are still partillay showing the watch pictures, hopefully they will fix these soon. 

Hmm, what would I like to order now 😉


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

TTV said:


> Sakura seems to be back in business with G-Shock and Oceanus lines 🙂👍 Pages are still partillay showing the watch pictures, hopefully they will fix these soon.
> 
> Hmm, what would I like to order now 😉


Everything!


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Images still not populating on their site for me, and prices have crept up from just a few weeks ago.


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

Own2hands said:


> Images still not populating on their site for me, and prices have crept up from just a few weeks ago.


Yep and the main menu does not have those Casio sub-menus for G, Edi, Oceanus, ... anymore. Why on earth they are messing up with Casio, as one of the biggest sales period is just now??

Missing pictures is something they should have fixed months ago, prices are what they are 😒


----------



## TTV (Jul 13, 2021)

According to Kota, the Sakura website should have fixed the issues with Casio pics by the end of this week. Happy to get them back to business 🙂


----------



## tunvg (1 mo ago)

I've just ordered the Seiko SARX049 from them, can't wait to see it. I'll give your guys updates as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

tunvg said:


> I've just ordered the Seiko SARX049 from them, can't wait to see it. I'll give your guys updates as soon as it arrives.


Please do, looking forward to it.


----------

